# Alexa alert



## Alexa (May 26, 2018)

Now this one is scary. No way I will buy this kind of device any day in the future.



> A local news outlet, KIRO 7, reported that a woman with Amazon devices across her home received a call two weeks ago from her husband’s employee, who said Alexa had recorded the family’s conversation about hardwood floors and sent it to him.
> 
> “I felt invaded,” the woman, only identified as Danielle, said in the report. “A total privacy invasion. Immediately I said, ‘I’m never plugging that device in again, because I can’t trust it.’”



Amazon’s Alexa records family’s conversation and sends it to one of their contacts


----------



## TheDustyZebra (May 26, 2018)

Nobody named Alexa should have one. That’s asking for trouble.


----------



## Alexa (May 26, 2018)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Nobody named Alexa should have one. That’s asking for trouble.



I completely agree. I must admit I'm a bit frustrated they named it Alexa.


----------



## Edward M. Grant (May 28, 2018)

Repeat after me. The Telescreen is your friend. The Telescreen is your friend...


----------



## Alexa (May 28, 2018)

Edward M. Grant said:


> Repeat after me. The Telescreen is your friend. The Telescreen is your friend...



That Alexa is not a Telescreen.


----------



## tinkerdan (May 29, 2018)

most of the time you are correct


Alexa said:


> That Alexa is not a Telescreen.


However
Amazon Basically Made the Telescreen From '1984'
It can be installed on devices that come very very close.


----------



## Alexa (May 29, 2018)

And add an ugly face ? No, thank you. Not long time ago this device scared his owners with horror laughs and now registers in house conversations and send them to the contact list. 

I'm all for making our lives easier, but some things are just not right.


----------



## Harpo (Jan 7, 2023)




----------

